# Suche System für Kabelbeschriftung



## TobiasA (24 August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich suche ein einfaches und günstiges System zur Aderbeschriftung, idealerweise in Form einer Hülse, die ich über die Ader schiebe. Querschnitte liegen im Bereich um die 0,5- 2,5°.
Kennt da jemand was?

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Hermann (24 August 2007)

ich kenne nur von Legrand so beschriftungsnummern weis nicht ob es buchstaben gibt

http://www.preisroboter.de/ergebnis689068.html

hier kannste mal gugen, hatte nicht viel zeit aber da sind die genaue bezeichnung drin, den rest musstre selbst ergoogeln


----------



## ge_org (25 August 2007)

Murrplastik


----------



## TobiasA (25 August 2007)

Ah...

Danke 

Werd' noch mal Rücksprache mit dem Chef halten. Da gibt's ja irrsinnige Unterschiede...  

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Assassin153 (25 August 2007)

Hi!

In der Firma in der ich Arbeite haben wir das Legrand-System.

Gibt Zahlen, Buchstaben und auch Sonderzeichen davon.


----------



## dourdien (28 August 2007)

Hallo 

Ich denke das bekannteste System ist das von Partex. Es gibt es auch von anderen Firmen. Ist jedoch jedes mal ein richtiges Gefummel die Hülse über das Kabel zu schieben. Ein mal nach Partex Googeln.

Gruss


----------



## PhilippL (28 August 2007)

Hallo,

versuch es dochmal hiermit

http://www.murrplastik.de/Default.a...prod=4&action=SingleWireCableConduitLabelling

Einfach folgendes auswählen:

Montageart: Aufschieben
Beschriftungsart: Direkt
Befestigungsrichtung: Längs zur Leitung
Beschriftung: Einzeilig
Materialeigenschaften: Halogenfrei
Brandklasse: -/VO
Besonderheiten: Für nicht nachträgliche Montage geeignet


Wir verwenden hierbei den Plotter von Murrplastik und beschriften mit einem Gerät Schütz, Motorschutzschalter, Sicherungen usw. eben alles was anfällt...

Sehr kompfortabel jedoch nicht danz günstig  

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## TobiasA (28 August 2007)

Lässt sich das Murrplastik- System auch von Hand beschriften? Ja, oder?

Prinzipiell geht es um Umbauten und kleinere Modifikationen an Werkzeugmaschinen- da bräuchte ich nicht unbedingt einen Plotter. Mir persönlich würde es reichen, wenn ich ein A4- Blatt kleinschnipseln könnte oder die paar Adern von Hand beschriften würde.
Plotter macht natürlich was her. Was kostet denn sowas?

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Oberchefe (28 August 2007)

http://www.ge.bradyeurope.com/web/SiteBuilder/BradyEurGE-SEO.nsf/FLV/Labels+and+Signs


----------



## PhilippL (29 August 2007)

Hallo,

die Schilder lassen sich natürlich auch mit jedem Faserstift beschriften.
Was so ein Plotter kostet? Hm... ich glaub so ca. 2k € mit Software aber es gibt da auch eine kleine Version. Frag einfach mal nach und lass dir von deinem zuständigen Vertriebsmenschen einfach so ein Teil mal vorstellen und anbieten. Man kann damit auch Schilder für Drucktasten beschriften bzw. eigene Schilder mit einer Magnetplatte. Das Teil ist echt ok... die helfen sogar bei der Erstellung von eigenen Vorlagen (wir beschriften z.B. die grünen Schilder einer Siemens SPS damit).

Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße

Philipp


----------



## ge_org (29 August 2007)

Wegen Murrplastik-Plotter am besten Markus fragen wie er damit zufrieden ist (auch beim Preis, vielleicht hat er auch eine Kalkulation für die Beschilderung).
Für Handbeschriftung gibts auch glaub ich von Weidmüller was (wir haben  ca. 1000Stk. zum Müll gegeben, nachdem wir den Plotter von Murrplastik hatten ), sieht aus wie eine kleine (ziemlich kleine) Tupperwaredose in die man Zettelchen )) reinstecken kann (bei Umbauarbeiten etc. meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend)


----------

